# Tetra Betta Plus Floating Mini Pellets?



## Oswin (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi! I'm going to get a betta and was wondering if the Tetra Betta Plus Floating Mini Pellets was a good food for them. It says 43% protein so I thought that maybe it would be good. I've had good experience with the Tetra brand of food for my other fish so was interested in this. I found it on Amazon so if you would like to look at it enter the name of it into Amazon's search bar.

:smile2:

Thanks!


----------

